# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  tumeur au foie chez un chien qui est dans sa 17ème année  vos conseils et expériience

## coco

bonjour
mon chien Nirvana croisé épagneul (taille moyenne ) est atteint d'une tumeur au foie assez importante d'après l'échographie faite vendredi. Cela faisait plusieurs mois que ses paramètres du foie étaient élevés mais il avait un traitement qui le stabilisait et des croquettes spéciales. Lundi, il n'était pas en forme mais je pensais plutôt à un mini-avc donc direction le vétérinaire..on a refait des analyses sanguines (bilan complet ..un autre bilan avait été fait fin décembre 2012) et tous les paramètres du foie étaient très élevés.. l'échographie a révélé une tumeur ..
Pour l'instant Nirvana va bien  ..il a un appétit capricieux mais depuis tout petit a toujours eu un appétit d'oiseau ..son poids de forme est de 12 kilos , il en fait 10... il a remaigri alors qu'il 'avait repris du poids ces dernières semaines
ma véto m'a dit de lui faire plaisir et pour stimuler son appétit je suis passée à une ration ménagère ..
donc steack pauvre en matières grasses , blanc de poulet ... 
par contre pour les légumes j'ai lu qu'il fallait éviter les carottes pour le foie et tous les glucides donc pas de riz pâtes ... 
je mets aussi de l'huile de saumon de haute qualité sur sa viande 
je voudrais savoir qui a adopté un régime maison pour son chien atteint d'une tumeur au foie et ce que vous lui donnez ? 
quelles quantités de viande lui donner ? certains parle de 10 grammes par kilos .. moi actuellement il est à 2 steacks doit 250 g par jour en deux repas ... 
pour les légumes je lui donne des petits pots bébés légumes qu'il apprécie plus que des conserves 

il a un traitement et prend du selgian car il avait des petits troubles dus à la vieillesse ..
si vous avez eu aussi un compagnon atteint d'une tumeur au foie , j'aimerais avoir votre expérience et vos conseils ... existe-t-il de l'homéopathie , des plantes qui pourraient l'aider ? 
mon véto me dit qu'il ne lui reste que quelques mois en étant optimiste ..je sais qu'il a dépassé ses 16 ans et que pour un chien de taille moyenne c'est un bel âge .. à part ce maudit foie et le coeur un peu fatigué, il n'a pas de diabète pas d'urée 
alkp n'était pas mesurable 
 amyl élevé  1537U/l
GGT élevé 29U/L
 acides bilaires supérieur à 30umol/l

merci
Corinne

----------


## laurenceg

bonjour,

mon chien, un x spitz de 19 ans passés a des tumeurs au foie et à la rate
ton véto ne t'a pas donné de traitement ? le mien a eu pendant 2 mois un anti-infectieux et prend en continu un médicament qui aide à la fonction hépatique
ces tumeurs ont été décelées en août dernier, au début la véto remplaçante avait cru que c'etait un cushing car les enzymes hépatiques étaient très élevés, c'est avec l'écho faite au retour de mon véto habituel que l'on a vu que c'était des tumeurs
je suis surprise que tu lui donnes de l'huile de saumon, mon véto a interdit tout ce qui est gras autant que possible, et la moindre dérogation à son alimentation provoque une catastrophe

le mien prend du candilat pour oxygener le cerveau, des chrondoprotecteurs pour l'arthrose , du fort.kor pour le coeur et également une fois par jour un broncho-dilatateur car il a un collapsus de la trachée qui provoque des syncopes

pour l'instant il se maintient, par contre il a maigri aussi, c'est la maladie, il mange pourtant bien
pour l'alimentation, on lui donne, en accord avec notre véto bien sûr, matin midi et soir :de l'escalope de dinde, du bif haché 5% de MG, des haricots verts et un peu de pâtes pour lui donner des forces. On met un peu de boîte A/D du véto

pour les quantités, par jour : un peu de légumes, 1/3 de boite A/D, 3/4 de bif haché + 1 escalope

voilà, j'espère que mon témoignage te rassurera un peu

----------


## coco

bonjour
oui il a un traitement à prendre dont aussi un médicament pour aider à la fonction du foie
l'huile de saumon est riche en oméga 3 et on me l'a conseillé en présence de tumeurs  .. une amie assistante vétérinaire et qui s'occupe de chiens âgés m'a conseillé aussi l'aloé véra
par contre on m'avait dit d'éviter les pâtes et riz car ce sont des glucides... en fait j'ai appris au travail vendredi les résultats  de l'échographie (samedi je travaillais)  et je retourne lundi pour avoir plus d'explications .. on m'a parlé aussi de cortisone 
merci pour ton témoignage  depuis combien de temps on a détecté les tumeurs chez ton chien ?

----------


## téquila.

.

----------


## laurenceg

elles ont été détectées en août 2012, mais on ne sait depuis combien de temps il les a, c'est une soif excessive et un amaigrissement malgré un appétit normal qui nous a alertés

il a très peu de pâtes, une petite cuillère à café environ

de la cortisone ? tu en sauras plus demain , souffre t'il ? notre véto nous a assurés que notre chien ne souffrait pas

----------


## mimille05

Pour l'alimentation, si il est maigre, tu peux tabler sur 4 à 5 % de son poids. Au Barf, pour un chien normal, selon l'activité, tu dois donner entre 2 et 3% du poids.
ta ration ménagère Samy rapproche, donc je partirai sur les bases dites plus haut. Quitte à donner "à volonté " pour le faire reprendre un peu !

bon courage  :Smile:

----------


## laurenceg

des nouvelles Coco ? tu as vu le véto ?

----------


## nanoulorelai

bonjour je suis toute nouvelle sur le site,je me joint a votre discutions pour en savoir plus.je me suis séparée de mon conjoint,il a garder notre chienne Tina qui a 14 ans,et je vient d'apprendre qu'elle a une tumeur au foie.je ne c pas quoi faire pour elle.pourriez vous me donner des conseilles?
j'aimerais aussi savoir comment vont vos animaux?
merci déjà pour toutes réponse.
tendrement Nadège.

----------


## magui et tessy

bonjour a tous, voila ma chienne un beauceron de 11ans tessy allait pas bien depuis quelque jours:vomissement,renvoie et des contractions de l'abdomen.
hier soir voyant son état de plus en plus mal je décide de l'emmener au veto,après examen au toucher elle me dit que son foie est gros,elle lui a fait une injection pour arrêter les contractions,une fois a la maison elle est mieux.
ce matin je me réveille et direction le veto pour une prise de sang et deux radios et le verdict tombe ça serait une masse au foie,donc on me propose soit de l’opérer mais si elle l'ouvre et qu'elle peut rien faire et bien elle me dit qu'elle préfère ne pas la réveiller ou alors de la laisser comme ça et la regardez partir petit a petit.
donc en faite elle me laisse pas le choix,elle m'as prescrit du scopalgine et m'as donner ses résultat de sang donc en faite tout vas bien sauf son alkp qui est a 502 au lieu de entre 23 et 212 et la je me dit que peut être je devrait prendre un autre avis car peut être qu'elle a juste pas envie de l’opérer ou je sait pas car bon elle est plutôt bien mange bien  et ses reins ne sont pas toucher.
je l'est déjà faite opérer en deux ans de ses chaines mammaire car elle avait un cancer des mamelles et j'ai pas envie de baisser les bras comme ça surtout qu'elle me regarde en me disant je suis forte donc je voudrais vos conseil qui me seront a ma fifille et moi très vitale merci a tous

----------


## Pitchoun'

Bonjour,

Ne pas hésiter à prendre 1 autre avis véto rapidement vu son état qui se dégrade...

----------


## magui et tessy

> Bonjour,
> 
> Ne pas hésiter à prendre 1 autre avis véto rapidement vu son état qui se dégrade...


Bonsoir oui merci pour votre conseil j'ai appeler une clinique veterinaire specialiser sur le cancer des animaux qui m ont conseiller de prendre rendez vous pour une echographie j'y vais demain après midi nous verrons bien j'espere et je prie pour qu'il me donne une meilleur solution que de la regardez se degrader sans pouvoir lui venir en aide

----------


## magui et tessy

Resultat de l'echographie donc elle aurai un cancer de la rate d'environ 10cm de diametre mais il en était pas sur car il voyait pas les bord de la tumeur.donc demain matin rendez vous a un veto pour une radio des poumons voir si elle a des metastases,si oui il m as dit que cela ne sert a rien d'operer car ca serait un cancer generaliser.après si elle a pas de metastases au poumons il opere mais il y aurai soit une tumeur a coter soit un hematome et donc si c'est une tumeur elle aurai peu de durer de vie et si c'est un hematome et bien elle serait sauver.j'espere pouvoir lui sauver la vie a mon bb car elle est tout pour moi.je donnerais des nouvelles.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Vraiment triste d'apprendre ces nouvelles, j'espère de tout coeur que vous pourrez la sauver... :: 
Tenez nous au courant.

----------


## didou752

Bon courage, ce n'est jamais facile quand ils déclarent ce genre de maladie  ::

----------


## Kybou!

Surtout, prenez le temps de la réflexion avant d'opter pour l'opération ... Pensez essentiellement à sa qualité de vie et à son confort de vie ... Courage pour la suite en tt cas  ::

----------


## magui et tessy

bonjour a tous,bon ben résultat de la radio elle as pas de métastases au poumons ce qui m'as soulager et il m'as dit qu'il l’opère aussitôt.
son assistante m'as dit que ce n’était pas l’opération le plus dangereux mais l'anestesie et vue qu'elle a déjà bien réagit a leurs produit l’année dernière il y aurai pas de raison que ça change.
donc j'attend encore 30min avant de les appeler pour avoir des nouvelles de mon bb,ce matin elle était en forme mais toujours son regard de "tu me laisse encore ici" mais j'ai tenue le coup devant elle pour pas qu'elle ressente mon stresse.
je vous donnerais des nouvelles de son opération et surtout de sa convalescence
merci a tous pour votre soutiens cela fait chaud au cœur de voir des personnes qui aiment autant leurs bb que moi...

----------


## ODILE38

Pour mon Agathe , qui avait 16 ans quand le véto a découvert sa maladie , j'ai refusé l'intervention et lui meme partageait mon avis ...

----------


## magui et tessy

les nouvelles de tessy,alors l’opération s'est bien passez et elle se réveille tranquillement.
le veto me dit que c’était une belle masse quand même mais vue que tout a été et bien il me diras dans 1h30 si je la récupère ce soir mais bon je préfère qu'elle passe une nuit avec eux en surveillance et par prudence car c'est malgré tout une lourde opération.
je suis tellement soulager que mon bb est trouver la force de se battre encore une fois contre ce foutu cancer,je suis fière de ma fifille.
maman t'aime fort mon amour et au moment ou je suis en train d’écrire tu te réveille tout en douceur ::

----------


## Pitchoun'

J'suis contente que l'opération se soit bien passée, vous devez êtes grandement soulagée...Vous avez raison c'est une battante cette louloute !

J'espère que ça va aller pour le post-op', qu'elle aura des antalgiques au cas où et qu'elle se remettra dans les meilleurs conditions.

A bientôt pour des news...

----------


## magui et tessy

bonsoir merci pour votre soutien je viens d'allez la chercher elle est en forme mais maman veut qu'elle se repose donc coucher dans son couffin.
le veto m'as dit que on a 4 jours de tension car il y as un risque de crise cardiaque donc je vais surveiller et croiser les doigts.
sinon la tumeur part au labo elle pèse 3kg300 saleté de maladie.
on auras les résultat dans 10 jours sinon elle est sous antibio et anti douleurs.
bien sur je donnerais des nouvelles chaque jours et surtout mettre une photo de mon bb.
bisous a vous tous

----------


## Pitchoun'

3k300 ?!?  ::  ah oui quand même...croisons pour qu'elle récupère bien.

Une photo n'est pas de refus  :: 

Bonne soirée

----------


## Kybou!

Et il vous a encouragée à opérer une chienne de grande taille de 11 ans qui avait une tumeur de cette taille ?  ::

----------


## magui et tessy

bonjour a tous alors elle récupère doucement,la première nuit a été un peu turbulente.en effet elle s'est réveiller vers 1h du matin pour sortir et boire un peu,mais dans l'ensemble elle va plutôt bien vue qu'elle voulait déjà manger hier soir mais malheureusement elle n'as le droit de manger qu' a partir de ce soir et une petite quantité...
pour te répondre kybou,oui il m'as conseiller de l’opérer car son état générale n’étant pas si mauvais a son age et l'ayant déjà opérer il se doutait qu'elle supporterais l'anestesie, et vue qu'elle avait aucune métastases au poumon j'ai pris le risque de pouvoir lui sauver la vie,car en l’opérant il a pu regardez un peu ses organes et a l’œil nu me confirme qu'il y as aucune tache ni de métastases sur ses organes.
donc si c'est un cancer bénin je me dit que ma fifille est sauver mais si malheureusement c'est malin je pourrais me dire que malgré tout on auras tout tenter pour battre cette maladie de m.....
je me suis pas poser la question car on se bat bien pour sauver les être humains donc je voit pas pk je le ferait pas pour sauver ma fille.
la seul et unique différence c'est que pour nos animaux d'amour les sauver coûte un bras mais a ce moment la on ne regarde pas le prix on fonce,voila mon point de vue sur l’opération de ma fille et comme promis voila une photo de mon bb qui logiquement devrait être plus mince  :Big Grin: 
même son veto la surnomme "la grosse toutoune"  ::  a tous

----------


## Pitchoun'

Elle est belle comme tout cette "grosse toutoune" !  :: 

Vivement qu'on ait les résultats et croisons pour qu'ils soient le meilleur possible...

Caresses la plus joli des beauceronnes !

----------


## Kybou!

Mon dieu que j'ai mal au coeur, on dirait ma chienne ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## magui et tessy

bonjour et dsl de pas avoir donner de news mais les pansements a lui faire c'est quelque chose lol car cela arrête pas de bouger donc tout le temps en train de lui refaire...
merci pour tout,oui elle est belle ma fille,la elle vas bien elle mange bien surtout lol.
j'ai rendez vous le 16 octobre pour retirer ses point de suture,la cicatrice est belle et propre sauf entre les papattes arrières ou cela met un peu plus de temps a cicatriser c'est pour cela que je lui met de la crème dermaflon...
nous verrons bien et surtout j'attend encore les résultat du labo pour la masse,j'ai hâte de savoir mais en même temps une boule au ventre j’espère avoir une bonne nouvelle et bien sure je vous tiendrez au courant.
bonne journée a tous ::

----------


## borneo

Une tumeur de 3 kilos chez un chien de 10 kg... c'est possible ?

----------


## sylviana

Elle ne fait pas 10 kilos cette chienne, plutôt 40.

----------


## magui et tessy

ah non ma chienne ne fait pas 10kg mais 45 car je pense que si elle fesait 10kg et qu'elle aurais une tumeur de 3k300 je m'en serait vite appercu... ::

----------


## D-elphine

je me permets de poster ici pour éviter de créer un nouveau sujet qui servait à rien, et un peu en rapport avec ce sujet
savez vous si la cortisone peut permettre de faire dégonfler une patte très gonflée ? je sais que ça soulage mais je voudrais savoir si ça peut aider un peu le membre atteint.

j'espère que vos chiens vont bien se remettre des soins et qu'ils seront soulagés.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Oui la cortisone étant un anti-inflammatoire, logiquement cela devrait faire dégonfler une patte...j'en ai pris moi même pour des articulations douloureuses et gonflées, ça avait bien marché.

----------


## D-elphine

merci j'espère que ça va vite faire effet alors

----------


## Kybou!

Oui puisque c'est un anti-inflammatoire !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Donc encore faut-il que le gonflement soit inflammatoire et non infectieux ... 

Enfin, je ne sais pas si c'est très clair, le gonflement PEUT être infectieux mais il faut qu'il y ait également un phénomène inflammatoire ds ce cas ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

J'avais pas vu la réponse de Pitchoun', dsl ...  ::

----------


## D-elphine

c'est très clair, et comme ce n'est pas infectieux, je vais croiser les doigts que ça marche

----------

